# long standing pattern of kernel panics

## Ki'Sak

First of all, it's been a very long time since I've come across a problem in gentoo I haven't been able to resolve through the normal process of research. I'm rusty at using forums and please help me provide the information needed.

Since migrating to my current desktop, there has been an issue with it shaking apart and locking up. It would take weeks to months for the crash to crop up. Recently I started using netconsole to send the dmesg info to another system and I have finally caught a kernel panic message, but it's greek to me.

Please help me understand what is going on and hopefully suppress the crash.

[1494659.166502] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000048

[1494659.166530] IP: [<ffffffff814730a4>] loopback_pos_update+0x34/0x600

[1494659.166547] PGD 41ade2067 PUD 400ba7067 PMD 0

[1494659.166568] Oops: 0000 [#1] SMP

[1494659.166583] Modules linked in: it87 vboxnetflt(O) vboxdrv(O) netconsole hwmon_vid nvidia(PO) microcode [last unloaded: it87]

[1494659.166632] CPU: 1 PID: 22953 Comm: ts3client Tainted: P           O 3.10.7-gentoo #3

[1494659.166640] Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3/GA-990FXA-UD3, BIOS F9 10/22/2012

[1494659.166648] task: ffff88000f7c9650 ti: ffff8803a6ad0000 task.ti: ffff8803a6ad0000

[1494659.166655] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff814730a4>]  [<ffffffff814730a4>] loopback_pos_update+0x34/0x600

[1494659.166679] RSP: 0018:ffff8803a6ad1c38  EFLAGS: 00010002

[1494659.166685] RAX: 000000011aad73fb RBX: 000000011aad73fb RCX: 0000000000000000

[1494659.166692] RDX: 0000000000000003 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: ffff8803b7a83180

[1494659.166698] RBP: ffff8803a6ad1c98 R08: ffff88041b9e1d80 R09: 0000000000000001

[1494659.166705] R10: 0000000000000001 R11: 0000000000000246 R12: ffff88041bbe1400

[1494659.166712] R13: ffff88041b579240 R14: ffff88041bb86600 R15: 0000000000000000

[1494659.166720] FS:  00007f119a767700(0000) GS:ffff88042ec40000(0000) knlGS:00000000f77e56c0

[1494659.166727] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[1494659.166733] CR2: 0000000000000048 CR3: 0000000400af4000 CR4: 00000000000407e0

[1494659.166740] DR0: 000000003c961ad0 DR1: 000000003c9cd890 DR2: 000000003c97c800

[1494659.166747] DR3: 000000003c968bc0 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000600

[1494659.166755] Stack:

[1494659.166762]  0000000000000082 0000000000000000 ffff88041bb86600 0000000000000082

[1494659.166795]  ffff8803a6ad1c98 00000003e694d940 ffff88042ed52940 ffff88041b579240

[1494659.166817]  ffff88041bbe1400 0000000000000000 ffff88041bb86600 0000000000000000

[1494659.166840] Call Trace:

[1494659.166851]  [<ffffffff814736a1>] loopback_pointer+0x31/0x60

[1494659.166861]  [<ffffffff81459d37>] snd_pcm_update_hw_ptr0+0x37/0x3a0

[1494659.166871]  [<ffffffff81024151>] ? native_smp_send_reschedule+0x41/0x60

[1494659.166881]  [<ffffffff81097dd5>] ? check_preempt_curr+0x75/0xa0

[1494659.166890]  [<ffffffff81097e4a>] ? ttwu_do_wakeup+0x4a/0x100

[1494659.166899]  [<ffffffff8145a1ab>] snd_pcm_update_hw_ptr+0xb/0x10

[1494659.166908]  [<ffffffff81452f4e>] snd_pcm_hwsync+0x6e/0x90

[1494659.166919]  [<ffffffff81455158>] snd_pcm_common_ioctl1+0x248/0xbd0

[1494659.166931]  [<ffffffff8109a72b>] ? wake_up_state+0xb/0x10

[1494659.166943]  [<ffffffff810b34de>] ? wake_futex+0x6e/0x90

[1494659.166952]  [<ffffffff81455c1f>] snd_pcm_capture_ioctl1+0x13f/0x2a0

[1494659.166961]  [<ffffffff81455daf>] snd_pcm_capture_ioctl+0x2f/0x40

[1494659.166971]  [<ffffffff8115e9d6>] do_vfs_ioctl+0x86/0x520

[1494659.166980]  [<ffffffff8109caa1>] ? vtime_account_user+0x51/0x70

[1494659.166989]  [<ffffffff8115eebb>] SyS_ioctl+0x4b/0x90

[1494659.166998]  [<ffffffff815aa113>] tracesys+0xe1/0xe6

[1494659.167004] Code: 55 41 54 53 31 db 48 83 ec 38 8b 47 70 8b 57 6c 48 8b 4f 08 4c [1494719.331052] INFO: rcu_sched detected stalls on CPUs/tasks: { 7} (detected by 0, t=18004 jiffies, g=18592348, c=18592347, q=0)

[1494719.331080] sending NMI to all CPUs:

[1494719.331105] NMI backtrace for cpu 3

[1494719.331126] CPU: 3 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/3 Tainted: P      D    O 3.10.7-gentoo #3

[1494719.331136] Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3/GA-990FXA-UD3, BIOS F9 10/22/2012

[1494719.331147] task: ffff88041c51aca0 ti: ffff88041c52a000 task.ti: ffff88041c52a000

[1494719.331158] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8133a21b>]  [<ffffffff8133a21b>] acpi_idle_do_entry+0x21/0x2b

[1494719.331183] RSP: 0018:ffff88041c52bdd8  EFLAGS: 00000093

[1494719.331192] RAX: 00054f7076a41a00 RBX: ffff88041ba9bca0 RCX: 000000000000b7c8

[1494719.331201] RDX: 0000000000000841 RSI: ffff88042ecc0000 RDI: ffff88041ba9bca0

[1494719.331210] RBP: ffff88041c52bdd8 R08: 0000000000000039 R09: 0000000000000310

[1494719.331218] R10: 0000000000000001 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: 0000000000000002

[1494719.331227] R13: ffff88041ba9bc00 R14: ffff88041c52a000 R15: 0000000000000058

[1494719.331237] FS:  00007fb426867700(0000) GS:ffff88042ecc0000(0000) knlGS:00000000f77e56c0

[1494719.331246] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

[1494719.331255] CR2: 00007f573b69f278 CR3: 00000003b7b81000 CR4: 00000000000407e0

[1494719.331264] DR0: 000000003c961ad0 DR1: 000000003c9cd890 DR2: 000000003c97c800

[1494719.331273] DR3: 000000003c968bc0 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000600

[1494719.331280] Stack:

[1494719.331288]  ffff88041c52be08 ffffffff8133a55a ffff88041c6ca400 00054d37be555456

[1494719.331319]  ffffffff81a57bf8 0000000000000058 ffff88041c52be68 ffffffff8142149f

[1494719.331351]  0000000000000002 ffffffff81a57b30 0000000000000000 0000000001bf3b90

[1494719.331380] Call Trace:

[1494719.331396]  [<ffffffff8133a55a>] acpi_idle_enter_simple+0x89/0xc7

[1494719.331410]  [<ffffffff8142149f>] cpuidle_enter_state+0x3f/0xd0

[1494719.331423]  [<ffffffff814215f6>] cpuidle_idle_call+0xc6/0x210

[1494719.331437]  [<ffffffff8100be49>] arch_cpu_idle+0x9/0x20

[1494719.331450]  [<ffffffff810a88a7>] cpu_startup_entry+0x87/0x240

[1494719.331462]  [<ffffffff810af223>] ? clockevents_register_device+0xd3/0x130

[1494719.331475]  [<ffffffff8159aebc>] start_secondary+0x1b2/0x1b6

[1494719.331483] Code: e5 e8 3a fa fe ff 31 c0 5d c3 8a 47 08 55 48 89 e5 3c 01 75 07 e8 c6 93 ce ff eb 17 3c 02 75 07 e8 97 ff ff ff eb 0c 8b 57 04 ec <48> 8b 15 b2 65 90 00 ed 5d c3 55 48 89 e5 53 48 89 fb 51 83 3d

[1494719.332007] NMI backtrace for cpu 7

[1494719.332028] CPU: 7 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/7 Tainted: P      D    O 3.10.7-gentoo #3

[1494719.332037] Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3/GA-990FXA-UD3, BIOS F9 10/22/2012

[1494719.332047] task: ffff88041c531650 ti: ffff88041c53a000 task.ti: ffff88041c53a000

[1494719.332055] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff815a922a>]  [<ffffffff815a922a>] _raw_spin_lock_irqsave+0x1a/0x30

[1494719.332078] RSP: 0018:ffff88042edc3de8  EFLAGS: 00000097

[1494719.332085] RAX: 0000000000000296 RBX: ffff88041b579240 RCX: 0000000000000019

[1494719.332094] RDX: 0000000000000018 RSI: ffffffff814736d0 RDI: ffff8803b7a83180

[1494719.332102] RBP: ffff88042edc3de8 R08: ffff88042edd2940 R09: 000000001c5f4000

[1494719.332108] R10: 0000000000000000 R11: dead000000200200 R12: ffffffff814736d0

[1494719.332114] R13: ffff88041b579290 R14: ffffffff814736d0 R15: 0000000000000000

[1494719.332120] FS:  00007f11a0ff9700(0000) GS:ffff88042edc0000(0000) knlGS:00000000f77e56c0

[1494719.332125] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

[1494719.332130] CR2: 00007f68058c8a00 CR3: 0000000400af4000 CR4: 00000000000407e0

[1494719.332135] DR0: 000000003c961ad0 DR1: 000000003c9cd890 DR2: 000000003c97c800

[1494719.332140] DR3: 000000003c968bc0 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000600

[1494719.332143] Stack:

[1494719.332148]  ffff88042edc3e08 ffffffff814736e3 0000000000000100 ffffffff814736d0

[1494719.332163]  ffff88042edc3e58 ffffffff81076846 ffff88041b579240 ffff88041c531650

[1494719.332176]  0000000000000000 ffff88041c5f4000 ffff88041b579290 ffff88042edc3ea8

[1494719.332189] Call Trace:

[1494719.332194]  <IRQ>

[1494719.332198]  [<ffffffff814736e3>] loopback_timer_function+0x13/0x70

[1494719.332217]  [<ffffffff814736d0>] ? loopback_pointer+0x60/0x60

[1494719.332228]  [<ffffffff81076846>] call_timer_fn+0x36/0x140

[1494719.332237]  [<ffffffff814736d0>] ? loopback_pointer+0x60/0x60

[1494719.332246]  [<ffffffff81077fa8>] run_timer_softirq+0x238/0x290

[1494719.332255]  [<ffffffff81070b80>] __do_softirq+0xd0/0x260

[1494719.332264]  [<ffffffff81070e86>] irq_exit+0xa6/0xe0

[1494719.332273]  [<ffffffff810250d9>] smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x69/0xa0

[1494719.332282]  [<ffffffff815aac0a>] apic_timer_interrupt+0x6a/0x70

[1494719.332288]  <EOI>

[1494719.332371]  [<ffffffff814214ab>] ? cpuidle_enter_state+0x4b/0xd0

[1494719.332394]  [<ffffffff814214a7>] ? cpuidle_enter_state+0x47/0xd0

[1494719.332403]  [<ffffffff814215f6>] cpuidle_idle_call+0xc6/0x210

[1494719.332413]  [<ffffffff8100be49>] arch_cpu_idle+0x9/0x20

[1494719.332422]  [<ffffffff810a88a7>] cpu_startup_entry+0x87/0x240

[1494719.332431]  [<ffffffff810af223>] ? clockevents_register_device+0xd3/0x130

[1494719.332439]  [<ffffffff8159aebc>] start_secondary+0x1b2/0x1b6

[1494719.332445] Code: d0 75 e9 b8 01 00 00 00 5d c3 0f 1f 80 00 00 00 00 55 48 89 e5 9c 58 fa ba 00 01 00 00 f0 66 0f c1 17 0f b6 ce 38 d1 74 09 f3 90 <0f> b6 17 38 ca 75 f7 5d c3 66 66 66 66 2e 0f 1f 84 00 00 00 00

[1494719.332796] NMI backtrace for cpu 0

[1494719.332807] CPU: 0 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/0 Tainted: P      D    O 3.10.7-gentoo #3

[1494719.332815] Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3/GA-990FXA-UD3, BIOS F9 10/22/2012

[1494719.332822] task: ffffffff81a11440 ti: ffffffff81a00000 task.ti: ffffffff81a00000

[1494719.332829] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff812bdf20>]  [<ffffffff812bdf20>] __ndelay+0x40/0x40

[1494719.332845] RSP: 0018:ffff88042ec03db0  EFLAGS: 00000817

[1494719.332852] RAX: 00000000990f8e80 RBX: 0000000000002710 RCX: 000000000399bae4

[1494719.332859] RDX: 0000000000374de1 RSI: 0000000000000007 RDI: 0000000000374de2

[1494719.332865] RBP: ffff88042ec03db8 R08: ffff8800cf98c330 R09: 0000000000000054

[1494719.332871] R10: 000000000000086a R11: 0000000000000000 R12: ffffffff81a39940

[1494719.332878] R13: ffffffff81a39940 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: ffffffff81a8d278

[1494719.332885] FS:  00007fab3b15c880(0000) GS:ffff88042ec00000(0000) knlGS:00000000f77e56c0

[1494719.332892] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

[1494719.332898] CR2: 00007fdc7dbaa720 CR3: 0000000400e44000 CR4: 00000000000407f0

[1494719.332905] DR0: 000000003c961ad0 DR1: 000000003c9cd890 DR2: 000000003c97c800

[1494719.332912] DR3: 000000003c968bc0 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000600

[1494719.332917] Stack:

[1494719.332922]  ffffffff812bde9f ffff88042ec03dd8 ffffffff81025e62 00000000011bb25b

[1494719.332944]  ffff88042ec0d600 ffff88042ec03e48 ffffffff810d5fd6 0000000000000000

[1494719.333047]  ffffffff81a8d278 0000000000000000 ffffffff81a39940 0000000000000001

[1494719.333066] Call Trace:

[1494719.333072]  <IRQ>

[1494719.333077]  [<ffffffff812bde9f>] ? __const_udelay+0x2f/0x40

[1494719.333100]  [<ffffffff81025e62>] arch_trigger_all_cpu_backtrace+0x62/0x80

[1494719.333111]  [<ffffffff810d5fd6>] rcu_check_callbacks+0x606/0x640

[1494719.333123]  [<ffffffff81078bc3>] update_process_times+0x43/0x80

[1494719.333134]  [<ffffffff810b11bb>] tick_sched_timer+0x6b/0x90

[1494719.333145]  [<ffffffff8108f666>] __run_hrtimer+0x66/0x1d0

[1494719.333155]  [<ffffffff810b1150>] ? tick_nohz_handler+0xd0/0xd0

[1494719.333164]  [<ffffffff8108ff77>] hrtimer_interrupt+0xf7/0x240

[1494719.333174]  [<ffffffff810250d4>] smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x64/0xa0

[1494719.333185]  [<ffffffff815aac0a>] apic_timer_interrupt+0x6a/0x70

[1494719.333190]  <EOI>

[1494719.333196]  [<ffffffff8133a1ce>] ? acpi_safe_halt+0x22/0x35

[1494719.333219]  [<ffffffff8133a1c8>] ? acpi_safe_halt+0x1c/0x35

[1494719.333229]  [<ffffffff8133a215>] acpi_idle_do_entry+0x1b/0x2b

[1494719.333239]  [<ffffffff8133a5e5>] acpi_idle_enter_c1+0x4d/0x6b

[1494719.333251]  [<ffffffff8142149f>] cpuidle_enter_state+0x3f/0xd0

[1494719.333261]  [<ffffffff814215f6>] cpuidle_idle_call+0xc6/0x210

[1494719.333272]  [<ffffffff8100be49>] arch_cpu_idle+0x9/0x20

[1494719.333282]  [<ffffffff810a88a7>] cpu_startup_entry+0x87/0x240

[1494719.333293]  [<ffffffff81592602>] rest_init+0x72/0x80

[1494719.333305]  [<ffffffff81aabd4d>] start_kernel+0x2ca/0x2d7

[1494719.333315]  [<ffffffff81aab883>] ? repair_env_string+0x5a/0x5a

[1494719.333326]  [<ffffffff81aab5a6>] x86_64_start_reservations+0x2a/0x2c

[1494719.333336]  [<ffffffff81aab688>] x86_64_start_kernel+0xe0/0xe7

[1494719.333417] Code: 48 89 ca 48 89 e5 48 8d 04 b8 48 c1 e2 04 48 29 ca f7 e2 48 8d 7a 01 ff 15 66 10 79 00 5d c3 66 66 66 2e 0f 1f 84 00 00 00 00 00 <55> 48 89 e5 65 44 8b 04 25 1c b0 00 00 0f ae f0 66 66 90 0f 31

[1494719.333700] NMI backtrace for cpu 1

[1494719.333718] CPU: 1 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/1 Tainted: P      D    O 3.10.7-gentoo #3

[1494719.333727] Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3/GA-990FXA-UD3, BIOS F9 10/22/2012

[1494719.333736] task: ffff88041c518000 ti: ffff88041c516000 task.ti: ffff88041c516000

[1494719.333746] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8133a21b>]  [<ffffffff8133a21b>] acpi_idle_do_entry+0x21/0x2b

[1494719.333836] RSP: 0018:ffff88041c517dd8  EFLAGS: 00000093

[1494719.333845] RAX: 00054f7076b75e00 RBX: ffff88041ba9aca0 RCX: 000000000000b7c8

[1494719.333854] RDX: 0000000000000841 RSI: ffff88042ec40000 RDI: ffff88041ba9aca0

[1494719.333862] RBP: ffff88041c517dd8 R08: 0000000000000375 R09: 000000000000aaa1

[1494719.333870] R10: 0000000000000001 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: 0000000000000002

[1494719.333878] R13: ffff88041ba9ac00 R14: ffff88041c516000 R15: 0000000000000058

[1494719.333888] FS:  00007f119b7fe700(0000) GS:ffff88042ec40000(0000) knlGS:00000000f77e56c0

[1494719.333897] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

[1494719.333905] CR2: 0000000000c723e0 CR3: 0000000400af4000 CR4: 00000000000407e0

[1494719.333914] DR0: 000000003c961ad0 DR1: 000000003c9cd890 DR2: 000000003c97c800

[1494719.333922] DR3: 000000003c968bc0 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000600

[1494719.333929] Stack:

[1494719.333937]  ffff88041c517e08 ffffffff8133a55a ffff88041c6ca000 00054d37be68908c

[1494719.333967]  ffffffff81a57bf8 0000000000000058 ffff88041c517e68 ffffffff8142149f

[1494719.333996]  0000000000000002 ffffffff81a57b30 0000000000000000 000000000080a69d

[1494719.334022] Call Trace:

[1494719.334110]  [<ffffffff8133a55a>] acpi_idle_enter_simple+0x89/0xc7

[1494719.334120]  [<ffffffff8142149f>] cpuidle_enter_state+0x3f/0xd0

[1494719.334130]  [<ffffffff814215f6>] cpuidle_idle_call+0xc6/0x210

[1494719.334140]  [<ffffffff8100be49>] arch_cpu_idle+0x9/0x20

[1494719.334150]  [<ffffffff810a88a7>] cpu_startup_entry+0x87/0x240

[1494719.334159]  [<ffffffff810af223>] ? clockevents_register_device+0xd3/0x130

[1494719.334169]  [<ffffffff8159aebc>] start_secondary+0x1b2/0x1b6

[1494719.334175] Code: e5 e8 3a fa fe ff 31 c0 5d c3 8a 47 08 55 48 89 e5 3c 01 75 07 e8 c6 93 ce ff eb 17 3c 02 75 07 e8 97 ff ff ff eb 0c 8b 57 04 ec <48> 8b 15 b2 65 90 00 ed 5d c3 55 48 89 e5 53 48 89 fb 51 83 3d

[1494719.334618] NMI backtrace for cpu 2

[1494719.334645] CPU: 2 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/2 Tainted: P      D    O 3.10.7-gentoo #3

[1494719.334655] Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3/GA-990FXA-UD3, BIOS F9 10/22/2012

[1494719.334666] task: ffff88041c519650 ti: ffff88041c528000 task.ti: ffff88041c528000

[1494719.334674] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8133a21b>]  [<ffffffff8133a21b>] acpi_idle_do_entry+0x21/0x2b

[1494719.334701] RSP: 0018:ffff88041c529dd8  EFLAGS: 00000093

[1494719.334711] RAX: 00054f70769f4000 RBX: ffff88041ba9b4a0 RCX: 000000000000b7c8

[1494719.334720] RDX: 0000000000000841 RSI: ffff88042ec80000 RDI: ffff88041ba9b4a0

[1494719.334728] RBP: ffff88041c529dd8 R08: 0000000000000281 R09: 0000000000004101

[1494719.334736] R10: 0000000000000001 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: 0000000000000002

[1494719.334745] R13: ffff88041ba9b400 R14: ffff88041c528000 R15: 0000000000000058

[1494719.334754] FS:  00007f11bd035700(0000) GS:ffff88042ec80000(0000) knlGS:00000000f77e56c0

[1494719.334764] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

[1494719.334772] CR2: 00007f573b8dd5a8 CR3: 0000000400af4000 CR4: 00000000000407e0

[1494719.334782] DR0: 000000003c961ad0 DR1: 000000003c9cd890 DR2: 000000003c97c800

[1494719.334791] DR3: 000000003c968bc0 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000600

[1494719.334798] Stack:

[1494719.334806]  ffff88041c529e08 ffffffff8133a55a ffff88041c6ca200 00054d37be507ca8

[1494719.334836]  ffffffff81a57bf8 0000000000000058 ffff88041c529e68 ffffffff8142149f

[1494719.334955]  0000000000000002 ffffffff81a57b30 0000000000000000 000000000098790c

[1494719.334983] Call Trace:

[1494719.334999]  [<ffffffff8133a55a>] acpi_idle_enter_simple+0x89/0xc7

[1494719.335013]  [<ffffffff8142149f>] cpuidle_enter_state+0x3f/0xd0

[1494719.335026]  [<ffffffff814215f6>] cpuidle_idle_call+0xc6/0x210

[1494719.335039]  [<ffffffff8100be49>] arch_cpu_idle+0x9/0x20

[1494719.335052]  [<ffffffff810a88a7>] cpu_startup_entry+0x87/0x240

[1494719.335065]  [<ffffffff810af223>] ? clockevents_register_device+0xd3/0x130

[1494719.335077]  [<ffffffff8159aebc>] start_secondary+0x1b2/0x1b6

[1494719.335085] Code: e5 e8 3a fa fe ff 31 c0 5d c3 08 55 48 89 e5 3c 01 75 07 e8 8b 15 b2 65 90 c3 55 48 89 e5 53 48 89 fb 51 83 3d

[1494719.335532] NMI backtrace for cpu 5

[1494719.335545] CPU: 5 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/5 Tainted: P      D    O 3.10.7-gentoo #3

[1494719.335550] Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3/GA-990FXA-UD3, BIOS F9 10/22/2012

[1494719.335556] task: ffff88041c51d940 ti: ffff88041c52e000 task.ti: ffff88041c52e000

[1494719.335560] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8133a21b>]  [<ffffffff8133a21b>] acpi_idle_do_entry+0x21/0x2b

[1494719.335572] RSP: 0018:ffff88041c52fdd8  EFLAGS: 00000093

[1494719.335579] RAX: 00054f70769f4500 RBX: ffff88041ba9cca0 RCX: 000000000000b7c8

[1494719.335583] RDX: 0000000000000841 RSI: ffff88042ed40000 RDI: ffff88041ba9cca0

[1494719.335588] RBP: ffff88041c52fdd8 R08: 0000000000000755 R09: 0000000000000f26

[1494719.335593] R10: 0000000000000001 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: 0000000000000002

[1494719.335680] R13: ffff88041ba9cc00 R14: ffff88041c52e000 R15: 0000000000000058

[1494719.335685] FS:  00007f11a37fe700(0000) GS:ffff88042ed40000(0000) knlGS:00000000f77e56c0

[1494719.335690] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

[1494719.335695] CR2: 00007f573b69f278 CR3: 0000000400af4000 CR4: 00000000000407e0

[1494719.335700] DR0: 000000003c961ad0 DR1: 000000003c9cd890 DR2: 000000003c97c800

[1494719.335704] DR3: 000000003c968bc0 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000600

[1494719.335708] Stack:

[1494719.335712]  ffff88041c52fe08 ffffffff8133a55a ffff88041c6ca800 00054d37be5081ca

[1494719.335727]  ffffffff81a57bf8 0000000000000058 ffff88041c52fe68 ffffffff8142149f

[1494719.335741]  0000000000000002 ffffffff81a57b30 0000000000000000 0000000000987711

[1494719.335763] Call Trace:

[1494719.335773]  [<ffffffff8133a55a>] acpi_idle_enter_simple+0x89/0xc7

[1494719.335783]  [<ffffffff8142149f>] cpuidle_enter_state+0x3f/0xd0

[1494719.335793]  [<ffffffff814215f6>] cpuidle_idle_call+0xc6/0x210

[1494719.335802]  [<ffffffff8100be49>] arch_cpu_idle+0x9/0x20

[1494719.335811]  [<ffffffff810a88a7>] cpu_startup_entry+0x87/0x240

[1494719.335820]  [<ffffffff810af223>] ? clockevents_register_device+0xd3/0x130

[1494719.335829]  [<ffffffff8159aebc>] start_secondary+0x1b2/0x1b6

[1494719.335835] Code: e5 e8 3a fa fe ff 31 c0 5d c3 8a 47 08 55 48 89 e5 3c 01 75 07 e8 c6 93 ce ff eb 17 3c 02 75 07 e8 97 ff ff ff eb 0c 8b 57 04 ec <48> 8b 15 b2 65 90 00 ed 5d c3 55 48 89 e5 53 48 89 fb 51 83 3d

[1494719.336212] NMI backtrace for cpu 6

[1494719.336239] CPU: 6 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/6 Tainted: P      D    O 3.10.7-gentoo #3

[1494719.336250] Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3/GA-990FXA-UD3, BIOS F9 10/22/2012

[1494719.336259] task: ffff88041c530000 ti: ffff88041c538000 task.ti: ffff88041c538000

[1494719.336269] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8133a21b>]  [<ffffffff8133a21b>] acpi_idle_do_entry+0x21/0x2b

[1494719.336294] RSP: 0018:ffff88041c539dd8  EFLAGS: 00000093

[1494719.336303] RAX: 00054f70769e2b00 RBX: ffff88041ba9d4a0 RCX: 000000000000b7c8

[1494719.336399] RDX: 0000000000000841 RSI: ffff88042ed80000 RDI: ffff88041ba9d4a0

[1494719.336408] RBP: ffff88041c539dd8 R08: 0000000000000715 R09: 0000000000001723

[1494719.336417] R10: 0000000000000001 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: 0000000000000002

[1494719.336425] R13: ffff88041ba9d400 R14: ffff88041c538000 R15: 0000000000000058

[1494719.336435] FS:  00007f11a3fff700(0000) GS:ffff88042ed80000(0000) knlGS:00000000f77e56c0

[1494719.336443] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

[1494719.336452] CR2: 00007f223f302780 CR3: 0000000400af4000 CR4: 00000000000407e0

[1494719.336459] DR0: 000000003c961ad0 DR1: 000000003c9cd890 DR2: 000000003c97c800

[1494719.336466] DR3: 000000003c968bc0 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000600

[1494719.336472] Stack:

[1494719.336479]  ffff88041c539e08 ffffffff8133a55a ffff88041c6caa00 00054d37be4f6846

[1494719.336498]  ffffffff81a57bf8 0000000000000058 ffff88041c539e68 ffffffff8142149f

[1494719.336517]  0000000000000002 ffffffff81a57b30 0000000000000000 0000000000974d73

[1494719.336535] Call Trace:

[1494719.336548]  [<ffffffff8133a55a>] acpi_idle_enter_simple+0x89/0xc7

[1494719.336560]  [<ffffffff8142149f>] cpuidle_enter_state+0x3f/0xd0

[1494719.336571]  [<ffffffff814215f6>] cpuidle_idle_call+0xc6/0x210

[1494719.336583]  [<ffffffff8100be49>] arch_cpu_idle+0x9/0x20

[1494719.336594]  [<ffffffff810a88a7>] cpu_startup_entry+0x87/0x240

[1494719.336605]  [<ffffffff810af223>] ? clockevents_register_device+0xd3/0x130

[1494719.337151] R10: 0000000000000001 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: 0000000000000002

[1494719.337157] R13: ffff88041ba9c400 R14: ffff88041c52c000 R15: 0000000000000058

[1494719.337166] FS:  00007fcdd369e700(0000) GS:ffff88042ed00000(0000) knlGS:00000000f77e56c0

[1494719.337172] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

[1494719.337179] CR2: 00007f1308e6a780 CR3: 000000041afdb000 CR4: 00000000000407e0

[1494719.337185] DR0: 000000003c961ad0 DR1: 000000003c9cd890 DR2: 000000003c97c800

[1494719.337191] DR3: 000000003c968bc0 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000600

[1494719.337197] Stack:

[1494719.337275]  ffff88041c52de08 ffffffff8133a55a ffff88041c6ca600 00054d37be59e0d4

[1494719.337298]  ffffffff81a57bf8 0000000000000058 ffff88041c52de68 ffffffff8142149f

[1494719.337320]  0000000000000002 ffffffff81a57b30 0000000000000000 00000000008cd570

[1494719.337342] Call Trace:

[1494719.337352]  [<ffffffff8133a55a>] acpi_idle_enter_simple+0x89/0xc7

[1494719.337362]  [<ffffffff8142149f>] cpuidle_enter_state+0x3f/0xd0

[1494719.337372]  [<ffffffff814215f6>] cpuidle_idle_call+0xc6/0x210

[1494719.337382]  [<ffffffff8100be49>] arch_cpu_idle+0x9/0x20

[1494719.337391]  [<ffffffff810a88a7>] cpu_startup_entry+0x87/0x240

[1494719.337400]  [<ffffffff810af223>] ? clockevents_register_device+0xd3/0x130

[1494719.337408]  [<ffffffff8159aebc>] start_secondary+0x1b2/0x1b6

[1494719.337415] Code: e5 e8 3a fa fe ff 31 c0 5d c3 8a 47 08 55 48 89 e5 3c 01 75 07 e8 c6 93 ce ff eb 17 3c 02 75 07 e8 97 ff ff ff eb 0c 8b 57 04 ec <48> 8b 15 b2 65 90 00 ed 5d c3 55 48 89 e5 53 48 89 fb 51 83 3d

[1494730.819828] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[1494730.819975] WARNING: at net/sched/sch_generic.c:255 dev_watchdog+0x256/0x260()

[1494730.819983] NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0 (r8169): transmit queue 0 timed out

[1494730.819990] Modules linked in: it87 vboxnetflt(O) vboxdrv(O) netconsole hwmon_vid nvidia(PO) microcode [last unloaded: it87]

[1494730.820040] CPU: 5 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/5 Tainted: P      D    O 3.10.7-gentoo #3

[1494730.820048] Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-990FXA-UD3/GA-990FXA-UD3, BIOS F9 10/22/2012

[1494730.820055]  ffffffff8180728a ffff88042ed43d28 ffffffff815a4648 ffff88042ed43d68

[1494730.820077]  ffffffff81068dab ffff88042ed43d48 ffff88041b868000 ffff88041b96d600

[1494730.820099]  0000000000000001 0000000000000005 0000000000000000 ffff88042ed43dc8

[1494730.820122] Call Trace:

[1494730.820128]  <IRQ>  [<ffffffff815a4648>] dump_stack+0x19/0x1b

[1494730.820148]  [<ffffffff81068dab>] warn_slowpath_common+0x6b/0xa0

[1494730.820157]  [<ffffffff81068e81>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x41/0x50

[1494730.820166]  [<ffffffff81082abf>] ? wake_up_worker+0x1f/0x30

[1494730.820175]  [<ffffffff814df476>] dev_watchdog+0x256/0x260

[1494730.820183]  [<ffffffff810848e0>] ? __queue_work+0x3a0/0x3a0

[1494730.820192]  [<ffffffff814df220>] ? pfifo_fast_dequeue+0xe0/0xe0

[1494730.820200]  [<ffffffff814df220>] ? pfifo_fast_dequeue+0xe0/0xe0

[1494730.820210]  [<ffffffff81076846>] call_timer_fn+0x36/0x140

[1494730.820219]  [<ffffffff814df220>] ? pfifo_fast_dequeue+0xe0/0xe0

[1494730.820229]  [<ffffffff81077fa8>] run_timer_softirq+0x238/0x290

[1494730.820237]  [<ffffffff81070b80>] __do_softirq+0xd0/0x260

[1494730.820246]  [<ffffffff81070e86>] irq_exit+0xa6/0xe0

[1494730.820255]  [<ffffffff810250d9>] smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x69/0xa0

[1494730.820265]  [<ffffffff815aac0a>] apic_timer_interrupt+0x6a/0x70

[1494730.820271]  <EOI>  [<ffffffff8133a1ce>] ? acpi_safe_halt+0x22/0x35

[1494730.820374]  [<ffffffff8133a1c8>] ? acpi_safe_halt+0x1c/0x35

[1494730.820384]  [<ffffffff8133a215>] acpi_idle_do_entry+0x1b/0x2b

[1494730.820393]  [<ffffffff8133a5e5>] acpi_idle_enter_c1+0x4d/0x6b

[1494730.820404]  [<ffffffff8142149f>] cpuidle_enter_state+0x3f/0xd0

[1494730.820413]  [<ffffffff814215f6>] cpuidle_idle_call+0xc6/0x210

[1494730.820423]  [<ffffffff8100be49>] arch_cpu_idle+0x9/0x20

[1494730.820433]  [<ffffffff810a88a7>] cpu_startup_entry+0x87/0x240

[1494730.820442]  [<ffffffff810af223>] ? clockevents_register_device+0xd3/0x130

[1494730.820451]  [<ffffffff8159aebc>] start_secondary+0x1b2/0x1b6

[1494730.820458] ---[ end trace 6b480cf4ea1a0506 ]---

$ emerge --info

Portage 2.2.1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.10.7-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.7-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-8150_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16419320 total,    183604 free

KiB Swap:   16777208 total,  16777208 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 28 Sep 2013 16:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r2, 3.2.5-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo sunrise steam-overlay local gnome36-overlay

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL COGS-EULA skype-4.0.0.7-copyright Google-TOS AdobeFlash-11.x"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=bdver1 --param l1-cache-size=16 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=2048"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/buildbot/status/web /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=bdver1 --param l1-cache-size=16 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=2048"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/steam /var/lib/overlay /var/lib/gnome36-overlay"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aacplus acl acpi alsa amd64 apng archive ass avx bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus dri dts dv dvd dvdr emboss emerald encode exif fam fat ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fontforge fortran fuse gconf gdbm gdu gif git gles2 gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gtk3 gudev hddtemp iconv icu ieee1394 ipv6 jack java jpeg lame lcms libass libnotify libv4l libv4l2 lm_sensors lua lzma mad matroska minizip mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ntfs ntfsprogs ogg openal opencl opengl openmp openssl opus osmesa pam pango pcre pdf perl pic png policykit portaudio ppds python qt3support qt4 rar readline samba sdl session slang speex spell sqlite sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssh ssl ssse3 startup-notification subversion svg symlink syslog taglib tcpd theora threads tiff tk truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vaapi vala vdpau vorbis vpx wavpack webgl wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32 64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en en_US" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

----------

## Hu

Can you reproduce the crash on an untainted kernel?

----------

## Ki'Sak

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Can you reproduce the crash on an untainted kernel?

 

The kernel panic occurs too rarely for me to set aside this system with nvidia-drivers taken out of the mix (the source of the taint). If I were able to envoke this crash on demand, I'd be willing to test an untainted kernel. I have a nVidia GTX460 and nouveau is not yet ready for me to consider.

----------

## Hu

Actually, you would need to remove both nVidia and VirtualBox to have an untainted kernel.  The output you provided appears to be a BUG, not a panic.  In case of panic, the machine would freeze immediately and completely, meaning you would not have an opportunity to have more than one failure per reboot.

----------

## Ki'Sak

I can kick virtualbox's modules out of the situation easily enough.

----------

